
8 Engineers share candid feedback about 1-on-1s - brennanm
https://soapboxhq.com/blog/management-skills/engineers-share-candid-feedback-one-on-ones?ref=hackernews
======
brennanm
Anyone else have pet-peeves about 1:1s?

